# Paintball co2 refill in Markham?



## dmrg3 (Mar 13, 2014)

Hello everyone,
for one of my 2016 projects, I am going to setup paintball diy co2 setup.
One thing I wonder, where do you refill your paintball co2 tank? I searched
google but I can't find any paintball shop near...

If you live in Markham (HWY 7 / Warden ave), let me know the place
I can refill co2 for paintball tank. Thank you.


----------



## Bassick (Nov 19, 2014)

Some Canadian Tire stores will, same with some army surplus stores.


----------

